# 2nd year contest discussion: free roland gx-24 vinyl cutter sweepstakes



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Go enter the sweepstakes


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: 2nd year contest discussion*

I entered. But if I take an everlasting gobstopper, do I get disqualified?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: 2nd year contest discussion*



prometheus said:


> I entered. But if I take an everlasting gobstopper, do I get disqualified?


Good day sir.


----------



## tashazo (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: 2nd year contest discussion*

ummm, do you think I'll be able to make it to 75 posts by the end of May???


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: 2nd year contest discussion*

Also Lou and I drank Fizzy Lifting Soda in the Fizzy Lifting room. Sorry about the finger prints.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: 2nd year contest discussion*



prometheus said:


> Also Lou and I drank Fizzy Lifting Soda in the Fizzy Lifting room. Sorry about the finger prints.


I SAID GOOD DAY!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: 2nd year contest discussion*

Please don't feel the need to rush to make 75 posts. There will be more contests 

However, if you see discussions that you feel you can add something to, or if you have an experience, a tip, a suggestion, a question you can't find the answer to, an opinion on a process, a review for a website or design to share, we'd love to see folks get more involved in the forums.

Posts like "me too", "yeah, this is good", and other small posts that are there just to increase a postcount will be removed


----------



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: 2nd year contest discussion*

I'm entered! Man this is just a great chance at a great tool. Thanks for setting up this opportunity for one lucky person Rodney. Maybe I might get lucky.
Thomas


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Just out of coriousity, is that 75 total post or 75 new post between now and may31?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Ill donate some of mine  tehehehe David I would think it is 75 total posts. Start helping


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

theflowerboxx said:


> Just out of coriousity, is that 75 total post or 75 new post between now and may31?


75 total posts.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

If I win I think I might pinstripe my house.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

If I don't win, I will be striking.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Solmu said:


> If I win I think I might pinstripe my house.


Maybe you could cut out some letters and put them on the roof, then look at them through google earth.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

It sure would be nice not having to tear down the production room every other day for events. I could use that plotter for sure!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I think we all could use it.  lewis what color would you do?


----------



## oddhuman (Jul 27, 2006)

Now that is a nice setup. I still have a while before I get to 75. If I make it...great, if I don't...great..there will be more sweepstakes for me to enter in the future.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Fluid said:


> lewis what color would you do?


Hmm, I hadn't thought that far ahead. Maybe heritage green to go with the heritage cream


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

I just want to cut some stuff... lol


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow! It is as If you heard my prayers! I want a cutter plotter sooooooo bad! I wish I do the posts by that time! I Want that cutter!!!!!!!! Good luck everybody!


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm reading the Sweepstake Rule

one part reads:
HOW TO ENTER: This sweepstakes begins at *12:01 a.m. PDT. on April 25, 2007 and ends at 11:59 p.m. PDT. May 31, 2007*

Then this part reads:
Prize winners will be determined in a random drawing from among all eligible write-in, online entries timestamped by *May 31, 2007*. A random drawing sweepstakes software program, whose decisions are final on matters relating to this sweepstakes, *will conduct the drawing on or about May 30, 2007.*

OK Question (1) . . is there a Boo Boo on the drawing date of the closing of the Sweepstake date?

Question (2) since I am actually reading the Rules *L*~ ... does this post count . .**snickering*~


Diane


----------



## detroitshirt (Apr 25, 2007)

Ohhh...would this be nice!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Shuffy said:


> I'm reading the Sweepstake Rule
> 
> one part reads:
> HOW TO ENTER: This sweepstakes begins at *12:01 a.m. PDT. on April 25, 2007 and ends at 11:59 p.m. PDT. May 31, 2007*
> ...


Thanks for actually reading the rules Diane! I thought I caught all the instances of the incorrect May 30th date.

The drawing will be on or about May 31st.


----------



## actualgrafix (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, i am trying to enter buy i probably wont have enough posts :-(


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

actualgrafix said:


> Well, i am trying to enter buy i probably wont have enough posts :-(


there will be more contests...



Rodney said:


> Please don't feel the need to rush to make 75 posts. There will be more contests.
> 
> However, if you see discussions that you feel you can add something to, or if you have an experience, a tip, a suggestion, a question you can't find the answer to, an opinion on a process, a review for a website or design to share, we'd love to see folks get more involved in the forums.
> 
> Posts like "me too", "yeah, this is good", and other small posts that are there just to increase a postcount will be removed


----------



## actualgrafix (Apr 25, 2007)

Dang 75 posts. . . . . i wish i would have found this site earlier . . . . . i could have used the help when i first started out . . . . still learning tons on here though!!! T-shirtforums.com kick @$$!!!!!


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

I probably won't reach the amount of posts to enter, but we got one of these cutters from Josh, so it really doesn't matter.

Let me tell you, they are really nice and this is a heck of a prize and it is so cool of both Imprintables and Rodney to offer this prize up.

Good luck to the winner and hopefully this will stimulate some good advice and information (which will add to what is already here)!

Eric


----------



## toastynhere (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm still a newbie, but I think this forum is great. I have really improved my final product!

I can't wait to get enough posts to qualify for cool stuff also.

thanks for all the support in various threads.

Toaster


----------



## Lowbrowser (Jan 17, 2007)

This is a great prize, hope I can lend enough helping hands until then. Just wondering, how easy is the bundled software to work with on a mac? I'm Photoshop savy but illustrator slow....


----------



## Lowbrowser (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow, I just noticed on that last post how close I am to having enough posts to enter (I thought I was around 50 something). Off to the graphic forum to save the day (place Mighty Mouse music here)....


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Lowbrowser said:


> This is a great prize, hope I can lend enough helping hands until then. Just wondering, how easy is the bundled software to work with on a mac? I'm Photoshop savy but illustrator slow....


On a Mac it is not that great. You don't get the full software, just a plug-in for Illustrator. The documentation leaves a lot to be desired. A LOT.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

If you don't make this one there are always others


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I wish you all good luck and hope you are all gracious losers, I plan on winning. In all seriousness thaks to all of you for putting uo with me. .... JB


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I entered but I don't ecpect to win.. If I did I would be happy.. no wait I would not be happy I would be thrilled. I am at a point where I am doing so much cutting with the cheap JSI I have now I am just waiting for it to stop. It would put a big dent in my business right now.


----------



## Heaven1 (May 9, 2007)

It certainly would be nice to win, this cutter seems to really be built with the ned user in mind, not just by engineers


----------



## tashazo (Mar 11, 2007)

well I made 75 posts! I really don't know how - I didnt actually TRY to make 75 per se, what I did was I applied myself as much as possible to the forums. If I could offer something, I did, I think... Anyways, in the process, I LEARNED A LOT. 
Thanks Rodney for the link to the Design Feedback section - by reading & critiquing, I've actually learned what to do, when the time comes, to set up my own website.


----------



## mrgeezteez (May 21, 2007)

wow i think that would be sooo cool top win.....
it really is neat to be learning all this great stuff from all you champs!!


----------



## lorena (Sep 27, 2006)

Who Won??????????????








Lorena


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Congratulations to : MystySue (Susan)!

She was randomly selected as our **Free Roland GX-24 Vinyl Cutter Package winner!*

Susan has been a member of our forums since August of 2006 and has a strong background in sign making!*Thanks also to Josh and Imprintables Warehouse for sponsoring this sweepstakes here at T-ShirtForums.com. 

*​Didn't win this contest or qualify to enter? Not to worry, we'll be having several upcoming contests and giveaways in the future  Stay tuned!

*Our current giveaway is the chance to win a free black 8GB iPod Nano* by helping us write the Frequently Asked Questions for the forums. Read more here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-lounge/t20366.html


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Congrats Sue.


----------



## mrgeezteez (May 21, 2007)

congrats sue!!!


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Thank You Rodney.. T-shirt forums and Imprintable warehouse.
and thank you to everyone that has said congrats..

Im so excited i cant wait lol.. 

Its a great prize and im just tickled pink.. cant wait to try it out, Its great cuse it come with some t-shirt vinyl so i will be ready to rock with it.. Its going in the section of the shop with all the t-shirt making equipment.. Ill be sure to take pictures when it arrives..


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Congradulations!!!


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

WOO HOO!!!! way to go girl! congrats!


----------



## tashazo (Mar 11, 2007)

mystysue said:


> Thank You Rodney.. T-shirt forums and Imprintable warehouse.
> and thank you to everyone that has said congrats..
> 
> Im so excited i cant wait lol..
> ...


I'm SO JEALOUS!!!!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Well done! We expect a full report one you've been using it a while! That's the price of winning!


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh, it's going to take some time to pull her away from that cool new shiny toy once it arrives. 

Congratulations, Sue!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Very cool indeed. Congrats on the Win and the great addition to you business.

bummer I wanted to win


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

WAAAAA.. I wanted it.. no just kidding.. OK I am not.. .. Yeah i am kidding.. use it well and make a ton of money.. Good work... Lou (OK I am jealous as hell)


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!! :d


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Thannk you all for the congrats.. Yeps ill take pictures when i get it up and going.. Ive been thining all weekend for ideas for shirts.. I have never worked with heat press vinyl at all.. so this is a new adventure..


----------

